# Cheers ~ 1st trial, 1st leg, 2nd place



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

Cheers debuted in Novice this past weekend and I was very pleased with my baby dog's performance. She worked a 199 right up until half way through off leash & got distracted. I should have given her a 2nd command but ended up heeling by myself for part of the exercise. Bad handler error, but it caught me so off guard. For a dog that isn't even two years old yet, I'm so happy with how she performed. It was a loud facility that she'd only been to once. With four dogs, she isn't being trained every day and all of our training has been play/motivational based. Judge Sue King made a point during pinning to say "if you didn't have a chance to watch them today, make sure you see them very soon...they are an incredible team and this is a wonderful little working dog". Such a wonderful thing to hear about a dog that I bred & trained. I can't wait to get her out again in a couple weeks!!


----------



## Davidavidavid (Feb 28, 2013)

Beautiful girl! Congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Very exciting news- congratulations!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

Thank you everyone. Not bad for a dog that isn't even two years old!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

CONGRATS!!! :dblthumb2


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Awesome job!! You should be proud of your dog and yourself!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Excellent! It sounds like you two are going places.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

AWESOME! Congratulations!


----------



## daisydoo79 (Jun 26, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Super job from both of you congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

